# newbies from lancs



## VannyMcVanface (May 27, 2016)

Hello all
Still getting to know our VW auto sleeper and enjoying every minute.  has anyone got any suggestions for this bank holiday weekend? Preferably within a couple of hours drive from bb7. We have a dog who loves to run on beaches and we enjoy walking and watching wildlife. Hope to hear from you soon. Liz and Chris


----------



## antiquesam (May 27, 2016)

Hi. Personally I don't normally want to know Bank Holiday weekends, because everywhere is full, but this time I've opted for the Annual Meet in Rutland where we will have a field to ourselves, apart from the 130 odd other nutters.The best suggestion I can make is tap on the POI Map button above and put in your town, then work out looking at the w/c sites and clicking on them to see them on Streetview, but everywhere will be chocked full this weekend. Why not come and join us. I'm sure Phil will fit you in and the dog can awim with mine in Rutland Water.


----------



## phillybarbour (May 27, 2016)

Hi and welcome along to the site.


----------



## VannyMcVanface (May 27, 2016)

*thankyou*



antiquesam said:


> Hi. Personally I don't normally want to know Bank Holiday weekends, because everywhere is full, but this time I've opted for the Annual Meet in Rutland where we will have a field to ourselves, apart from the 130 odd other nutters.The best suggestion I can make is tap on the POI Map button above and put in your town, then work out looking at the w/c sites and clicking on them to see them on Streetview, but everywhere will be chocked full this weekend. Why not come and join us. I'm sure Phil will fit you in and the dog can awim with mine in Rutland Water.



Hi we are thinking we will head off to Rutland as suggested.  Hope I can sus out how to book! Hope to see you there.


----------



## 2cv (May 27, 2016)

No need to book, just go to the thread at http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/wild-camping-meets-gatherings/45859-wild-camping-annual-rally-2016-rutland-water-26th-31st-may-2016-a.html and post that you wish to come. It's lovely here.


----------



## VannyMcVanface (May 27, 2016)

*meet*

Thank you for that I think I have done it now. Who knows, very new to all this!


----------



## Deleted member 19733 (May 27, 2016)

Hi and welcome to the forum, have fun


:welcome::camper::have fun::cheers::dog::scooter::boat::drive::goodluck:

Rutland meet is great!


----------



## Pauljenny (May 27, 2016)

Welcome.

Interesting choice of name.

How the blazes did you manage to come up with it.

You'll be in good company here.


----------



## jeanette (May 27, 2016)

Hi and:welcome::camper:


----------



## VannyMcVanface (May 28, 2016)

*meet*

Morning all you well wishers we look forward to meeting you all. :drive: we are on our way soon


----------



## Tezza33 (May 29, 2016)

Pauljenny said:


> Welcome.
> 
> Interesting choice of name.
> 
> ...


I suspect BoatyMcBoatface had a hand in it
:rolleyes2:
:welcome::welcome::welcome:


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (May 30, 2016)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## jeanette (Jun 2, 2016)

Hi and:welcome::camper:


----------

